# Who shoots sporting clays? What brand of gun do you shoot?



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

What brand of gun and gauge do you shoot? What's ypur average score? What brand of shells and shot do you use? Do you change chokes at different stations?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i shoot sporting clays but why do you need a REALLY expensive gun to shoot trap and skeet? just a normal gun man


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Browning hater, I shoot a SX2 12 ga. 24 in. barrel with a briley extended cylinder choke. I shoot federal shells with 1 1/8 oz. of #8. My average is around the high 70's and my high is an 86.
Shooting the course is the funest way to shoot clays, I'm still wating to break 90 and hopefully get to 100 by 2007 :lol: .


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

I shoot trap with the same gun I shoot sporting clays and hunt with. I did get a deal on extra barrels though, so I have a 28" and a 26" for hunting, trap and sporting clays and a 30" for trap. But I agree I don't think you need a fancey gun. A good dependable gun that fits, works for everything most times.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

ive never shot a full course cuz thers not one near me, but i have shot alot of skeet from all different positions. i do about 75% or so with my trusty stevens model 335 sxs 12ga and my hand loaded 1oz of 7 1/2 or 9's...... cheap guns make it fun. expensive guns make it business.......


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I just shoot my hunting gun, Beretta 391. I don't understand why people would have a "speical gun" just to shoot clays. I shoot sporting clays for two reasons,

Fun

and to get better when I'm out in the field hunting.

I average just over 70%, I think my best was a few years ago when I got like 80% or something.


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

I even use my 28 Gauge sporting 1100 Remington, I shoot anywhere from high 70 to mid 80's


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I have 3 I've been using. My main gun is a SKB 785 sporting. I just picked up a Rem 396 sporting and doing slightly better with it. I also have a Rem 11-87 NP sporting as a spare. I average low to mid 80s. I am a B shooter.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I use 2 guns. Browning A-500 and Browning Citori Feather Lightening.

Love to shoot both on sporting clays and skeet.

Sincerely,

Browning Lover


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I shoot sporting clays with my Browning Citori XS. I make it out about twice a year. Last time I shot an 80. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Benelli Super Black Eagle, fiocchi White Rhino in 7.5 or 8 shot. I shoot in the upper eighties/ low 90's. I only mess with chokes if it is a REALLY long shot. Otherwise it is ic.


----------



## Kelem (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi there, 
New to the forum.
I shoot the same gun for clays and game, a Remington 870 Express, it shoots where i look and suits the way i shoot.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I am #1 in the state of Nevada and 15th in the USA at sporting clays. I have 2 Kreiggoff K 80s. They are pretty expensive, but will last a life time and I guarantee you will shoot 10 to 15 clays higher. You can adjust everything on it and everything like chokes and recoil devises are widely availiable for them. For both of my guns I have a full set of small guage inserts . I can shoot 12 ga, 20 ga, 28 ga, and .410. I have around 20 choke tubes for them. They are a little bit heavy so the are extremely smooth at swinging and Extremely low recoil. I love the Kreiggoffs. Go to www.kreiggoffusa.com Brand new K 80s retail for around 11,000$  You can get a really nice used one for as low as 5,500$. One of mine was 6,000$ and my second one was 8,000$. I love them both. I use them every day. They have never had any problems  . A cheaper Kreiggoff is the K-32 which new retails for around 4,000$. Go with a Kreiggoff. Dont go with a cheap gun, you won't be happy. I shoot Rio 1 oz of 8 shot. I normally shoot in the upper 90's like 96, 97, 98, 99. All with the Kreiggoff. I won state with a Kreiggoff and came 14th at nationals with the Kreiggoff gun :sniper:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Honkbuster3, you better hope i dont get a kreigghof(sp) and start to shoot 15 more clays a day or you won't be #1 for long.  :beer: :lol:
just kiddin greg


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

Yikes Honkerbuster3!!!!!!!!!! If I spent 6 or 8 thousand on a gun one of 3 things would happen. One--- I would have to learn to shoot with no arms when my wife breaks them both for spending that for a gun or Two I would need to find a new place for me and my new gun to live and Three I would be shooying some real high scores too because I would stay at the range in fear of going home. But thanks for the input on the Rieo shells I will try that brand now that you say you dhoot them out of your good guns.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

10 to 15 clays higher guarenteed will put me above 100  all the time


----------



## rfox (Jan 18, 2006)

I use a Browning Citori Sporting Hunter and added Trulock extended chokes. I shoot Estate 1oz 8 shot. I average low 70's. I need to get out more.

BTW, what part of NJ are you from. Where do you shoot SC?


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

I shoot mostly at Redwing Sporting Clays in Port Republic exit 48 off the Garden State Parkway I live about 25 minutes north of there.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

Krieg sounds like you got more $$$ in your gun cabinet then I got to my name so keep shooting your pearl engraved shotguns and keep kickin butt, but just to let you know I fired a shotgun for the first time in my life last saturday (rem. spartan 20 ga. single shot) and averaged a 93%.
Happy shooting, maybe I should get one of those great guns and shoot 108% :beer:


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

Winchester 1400 12 gauge or Remmington 870 20 gauge


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I want to shoot where the MarineCorps shoots. If they're only throwing one target at a time, I'll bet my average would go up a bunch! 8) Burl


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

honkbuster3 said:


> I am #1 in the state of Nevada and 15th in the USA at sporting clays. I have 2 Kreiggoff K 80s. They are pretty expensive, but will last a life time and I guarantee you will shoot 10 to 15 clays higher. You can adjust everything on it and everything like chokes and recoil devises are widely availiable for them. For both of my guns I have a full set of small guage inserts . I can shoot 12 ga, 20 ga, 28 ga, and .410. I have around 20 choke tubes for them. They are a little bit heavy so the are extremely smooth at swinging and Extremely low recoil. I love the Kreiggoffs. Go to www.kreiggoffusa.com Brand new K 80s retail for around 11,000$  You can get a really nice used one for as low as 5,500$. One of mine was 6,000$ and my second one was 8,000$. I love them both. I use them every day. They have never had any problems  . A cheaper Kreiggoff is the K-32 which new retails for around 4,000$. Go with a Kreiggoff. Dont go with a cheap gun, you won't be happy. I shoot Rio 1 oz of 8 shot. I normally shoot in the upper 90's like 96, 97, 98, 99. All with the Kreiggoff. I won state with a Kreiggoff and came 14th at nationals with the Kreiggoff gun :sniper:


Sounds like you just like to toot you own horn :eyeroll: :bs:


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

i use a nikko 12 gauge over under... and my dad shoots a browning citori 12gauge over under and i usually get 23/25 and my dad almost always shoots a 25/25...he's good....and it makes me mad haha


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

Haven't laughed out loud so much in thread in too long a while! Thanks!

SSShhhhh! Don't anybody go an' point out how many Brownings are used by so many of us! :wink:

I'll shoot my BROWNING CITORI skeet gun, Franchi 20ga. auto, or Rem.870 Express for sporting clays. I play no favorites when it comes to cost of a gun, and often they play no favorites with me! I shoot the best with whatever I use when I don't try to watch my own breaks. And keep swinging!
1 oz. reloads in the 12's, 7/8 oz. in the 20.
My avg.? Well, I'm just not going to brag here. :-?

Oh, by the way, those expensive guns and the reason for them-it's kinda like the mountains- because they're there!
Besides, thousands of shots at targets, not near that many at birds in a year. I need to get out more! Hunting that is!

Good shooting with whatever you have.


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

hey guy...dont paint me


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Update. Got rid of the SKB and Rem 11-87 and picked up a Blaser F3.


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

driggy,
Well congrats! But clue me in please, what is it?
(hey, it's not a Browning, is it!?)


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

It's a new O/U from the Blaser company that makes upscale rifles. It's been in the design stages for 3 years and recently came out to the public. Bidwell and now Bobby Fowler are using them. There was a write up in the Sporting clays magazine one or two issues ago.


----------



## Militant Tiger (Dec 13, 2005)

I always like to see the fellow with the cheap over under or NEF single shot outshoot the boys with the multi thousand dollar kreighoffs and whatnots. With shotguns, if it functions, and it fits, the price tag doesn't mean a damn.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Militant Tiger said:


> I always like to see the fellow with the cheap over under or NEF single shot outshoot the boys with the multi thousand dollar kreighoffs and whatnots. With shotguns, if it functions, and it fits, the price tag doesn't mean a damn.


 :beer:


----------

